# updating tdb leads to removing samba34-libsmbclient?



## Pluribootent (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi!

I was updating my system and ran into this:

```
===>  tdb-1.2.1,1 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      samba34-libsmbclient-3.4.9

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1
```
I read around the problem and found out that it's a problem to do with samba4, which got pulled in as a dependency by "MAPI=on" from gnome2. I found some posts about that problem but they all had to do with a fresh install. The solution was to turn MAPI=off. As a consequence samba4 wouldn't be pulled in. 

In my case samba4 is already installed. I changed MAPI=on to MAPI=off, but that means I have to recompile gnome to make it have any effect on that issue? And then deinstall samba4? And then upgrade tdb? Or can I deinstall libsmbclient? 

What should I do? Deinstall samba-libsmbclient?

I don't really understand it (noob). I hope someone can help me. Thank you very much for your time and suggestions!


----------



## gkontos (Oct 28, 2010)

Same thing here on my desktop.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2010)

If you do a pkg_delete on samba4 which ports are reported as depending on it?

You can do a *pkg_delete -r* to also delete those. After that start the build for Gnome again and it should only rebuild those packages that were deleted. Make sure MAPI support is turned off.

Once that's done, you can safely add samba34 (or the libsmbclient).


----------



## gkontos (Oct 29, 2010)

So, there is no way to avoid having to remove and reinstall samba4 and recompile gnome ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd remove samba4 and rebuild the missing parts of Gnome (without the MAPI support). Then use samba34.


----------



## ahavatar (Oct 29, 2010)

I've asked and got the following reply couple of days ago from the maintainer.



> Hi!
> 
> The easiest way would be removing trailing star in the CONFLICTS
> section of the Makefile.
> ...



I just edited the Makefile as he suggested and it worked okay since then.


----------

